# se-r bumper cover???



## dezi (Aug 9, 2009)

hey , would an and 1994 b13 se-r model bumper cover fit on a non se-r model b13>???


----------



## dezi (Aug 9, 2009)

......bump


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

The answer is YES, in addition to making it look better too. It should mount up just the same as the "skinnier" bumper.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

I second that!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah it fits


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Good news! Now, anyone have an extra?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

mrmoose said:


> Good news! Now, anyone have an extra?


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Ha!! Got me there, minty fresh breath for the lady's!!


----------

